# What's the software you can't live without?



## eternal_noob (Dec 8, 2021)

Besides FreeBSD, of course. 

For me it's games/stonesoup, i play it all the time.
And www/firefox, to read news since i don't have/want a TV.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2021)

x11/rxvt-unicode and ssh(1). And sysutils/tmux as it makes working remotely so much nicer.


----------



## Menelkir (Dec 8, 2021)

misc/mc-nox11 I've use this since the 90s, and it's useful even to navigate through sftp, smb, etc.
misc/fortune-mod-bofh because why not?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2021)

/usr/bin/make

devel/gmake
x11-wm/sway : Simple tabbed window manager
www/firefox :  youtube etc...
audio/gtk-mixer
x11/qterminal & x11/sakura
audio/strawberry :   to play my flac collection.
editors/kate : with lsp-plugin
shells/zsh : Highly customisable shell
zsh-syntax-highlighting plugin

The fortune collection,
fortune-mod-bible-1.0_1        King James V Bible in fortune file format
fortune-mod-bofh-2.0_3         Compilation of excuses from the "Bastard Operator From Hell"
fortune-mod-epictetus-0.2      Quotes from Epictetus
fortune-mod-freebsd-classic-g20171128 Classic FreeBSD fortunes (including offensives)
fortune-mod-futurama-0.2_4     Compilation of quotes from the TV series "Futurama"
fortune-mod-psalms-1.0         Psalms from the Douai Bible in fortune file format


----------



## Paul Floyd (Dec 8, 2021)

korn shell, sed, awk, grep, find, git, diff, meld, vi, kate, Qt Creator, firefox, thunderbird, clang(++), gcc, objdump, readelf, ldd, gdb, lldb

May have missed a few.


----------



## astyle (Dec 8, 2021)

multimedia/vlc.  Oh, and x11/kde5 For those two, I would even learn to compile stuff with correct options, and get into a bullfight with Poudriere (which is still in progress, BTW) for automating the building and updating those two.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2021)

Desktop usage:
x11-wm/xfce4
math/gnome-calculator
www/seamonkey
mail/claws-mail
archivers/engrampa
sysutils/smartmontools

I used to be a misc/ytree junkie but I have become used to command line now.
For some reason I still install it by default.


----------



## rafael_grether (Dec 8, 2021)

sysutils/tmux
www/firefox


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

Though it gets less use now, the software that has made the biggest difference to my life would be a C compiler.


----------



## bensnowball (Dec 9, 2021)

The kernel.


----------



## CraigW (Dec 9, 2021)

Poudriere-devel, screen, kde, and vim.


----------



## a6h (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm with Menelkir on Fortune, but I can't put my finger on any single program. I wish there was an BSD/ISC licenced Audition, to fly the flag.
Onward, to be specific, when I started to learn the FreeBSD 6.2, three packages/ports and utilities paved the way, without them I was nowhere

editors/vim
www/lynx
misc/freebsd-doc-en


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

I had my first FreeBSD failure at 5.2 back in college, but professionally succeeded with 6.0 when I set up an email server for a small shop.


----------



## baaz (Dec 9, 2021)

properly multimedia/ffmpeg and editors/micro 

but there is some software that I LOVE to live without like 
dbus , avahi and all redhat and "free"desktop goodies


----------



## Crivens (Dec 9, 2021)

Whatever software that keeps power and water running...


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 9, 2021)

x11/lilyterm
with
sysutils/tmux
editors/nano

x11-fm/pcmanfm
multimedia/audacious
multimedia/vlc

mostly work:

net/tcpdump
net-mgmt/iftop
net/arping


----------



## Andriy (Dec 9, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> sysutils/lilyterm


x11/lilyterm


----------



## hbsd (Dec 9, 2021)

Emacs


----------



## baaz (Dec 9, 2021)

oh I forgot it! termux! it's a android app I know, but it's absolutely awesome you can ssh to your pc from your phone and it makes a layer that you can run alot of unix software on your phone even chrooting into "linux distros" and running x server and even desktop environments in them


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

baaz said:


> oh I forgot it! termux! it's a android app I know, but it's absolutely awesome you can ssh to your pc from your phone and it makes a layer that you can run alot of unix software on your phone even chrooting into "linux distros" and running x server and even desktop environments in them


try running Blender on a 6-inch screen... or better yet, KDevelop


----------



## baaz (Dec 9, 2021)

astyle said:


> try running Blender on a 6-inch screen... or better yet, KDevelop


believe it or not I have tried
I have a full arch linux install on my phone with xfce configured to my phones reslotion with audacity synfig olive and etc I have blender installed too but couldn't get it working because of driver problems and I really dont have the time for compiling mesa here is a screen shot of synfig in my phone


----------



## Argentum (Dec 9, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Besides FreeBSD, of course.
> 
> For me it's games/stonesoup, i play it all the time.
> And www/firefox, to read news since i don't have/want a TV.


Well, running `pkg info|wc -l` I get `2002`. I think at least half of it is important.

Talking about end user applications, I should mention
mail/thunderbird
www/firefox
graphics/atril
editors/libreoffice6 not upgraded yet to 7
deskutils/cairo-dock
deskutils/freeplane would like to see the latest version to be ported
graphics/gimp-app
graphics/shotwell

and several others


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Dec 9, 2021)

mail/rspamd, which really really keeps almost all of that annoying Spam far away from my mailbox, is faster and works much better than SpamAssassin. You've got to first wrap your head around the slightly unusual configuration, but it's well documented and doable fast enough. Also under much better development speed than SpamAssassin as well, it replaced some years ago SpamAssassin for me completely. Also incidentially developed by a FreeBSD committer, Vsevolod Stakhov, and since 2019 the spam filter in place of all FreeBSD mailing lists.

mail/dovecot2 because IMAP rules, and there's no better IMAP server around than Dovecot and I also love SIEVE. MTA is for me interchangeable because at the end of the day an email will get through if my MTA is Exim, Postfix or something else, but I do prefer mail/postfix as MTA whereever I can have it because of its security design.

sysutils/screen for all types of reasons on the command line.


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

baaz said:


> believe it or not I have tried
> I have a full arch linux install on my phone with xfce configured to my phones reslotion with audacity synfig olive and etc I have blender installed too but couldn't get it working because of driver problems and I really dont have the time for compiling mesa here is a screen shot of synfig in my phone
> View attachment 12261


Yeah, File->Open is something that nobody can really pull off on THAT, even with a stylus. At best, you can just monitor what someone else is doing. Like when I needed to remote into another computer to help a user. I made a typo, remoted into the wrong machine - and saw that somebody was using FB at work


----------



## Crivens (Dec 9, 2021)

Would be interesting if a USB gfx card would work there...

And astyle , isn't that the moment where /etc/hosts suddenly sprouts a line that maps FB to the IP of YP? That's 127.somethig, yes?


----------



## tuxador (Dec 9, 2021)

Plasma5 desktop - some KDE apps (Dolphin, konsole, okular, skanelite) - zsh - emacs (doom+ org-mode) - ConTeXT (LuaMetaTeX) - Firefox - mpv - mod : that's 99% of my time spent on my PC's


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

I can live without a computer  but when using desktop environments, the answers are (in alphabetical order):

Citrix Receiver net/citrix_ica – with difficulty <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81668/>
Dolphin x11-fm/dolphin
Gammy accessibility/gammy
GKrellM sysutils/gkrellm2
GKrellMLaunch misc/gkrellmlaunch2
GNU Image Manipulation Program (GIMP) graphics/gimp
GTK-Mixer audio/gtk-mixer
KCharSelect deskutils/kcharselect
KDE Plasma x11/kde5
Konsole x11/konsole
L2ARC (throwaway flash drives boosting the performance of an old hard disk drive with OpenZFS)
LanguageTool – local server, extending Firefox (Mozilla-recommended) and Thunderbird
Malwarebytes Browser Guard on FreeBSD
Microsoft Code - OSS editors/vscode
Microsoft Outlook Web App (OWA)
Microsoft Quick Assist
Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection `mstsc`
Mozilla Firefox www/firefox with umpteen extensions
Mozilla Thunderbird mail/thunderbird with Owl for Exchange and a few other extensions
nano editors/nano
Oracle VirtualBox emulators/virtualbox-ose emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions
Recoll (real time indexing of content) deskutils/recoll
Remmina (for RDP to Windows) net/remmina
SimpleScreenRecorder multimedia/simplescreenrecorder
Spectacle graphics/spectacle
_unfuck-google_ for Firefox – in the Wayback Machine
– that's a shortlist, largely based on what's most frequently in my task manager. It might grow.

For completeness: pkg prime-origins | sort although some of what's there is rarely or never used, I can't be bothered to remove it.

In parallel: <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/3-web-tools-you-cant-live-without.83276/#post-547370>.


----------



## SKull (Dec 20, 2021)

tuxador said:


> Plasma5 desktop - some KDE apps (Dolphin, konsole, okular, skanelite) - zsh - emacs (doom+ org-mode) - ConTeXT (LuaMetaTeX) - Firefox - mpv - mod : that's 99% of my time spent on my PC's


vim, tmux, sh


----------



## thedaemon (Dec 20, 2021)

As an artist, most of my must have applications are art related.

graphics/blender = 3d animation and beyond
graphics/grafx2 = pushing pixels
graphics/krita = painting
x11/libwacom = wacom driver

Non Art related:
x11/terminator = this terminal allows window splitting, a must have feature.
x11/dmenu = gotta have an app launcher
devel/godot-tools = make and play games


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

thedaemon said:


> … window splitting, a must have feature.



Using the global menu of KDE Plasma, which I prefer to hide (drop down automatically): 




– or enable the main toolbar of Konsole: 



Result:


----------



## aht0 (Dec 20, 2021)

/editors/nano
/misc/mc


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 21, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> LanguageTool (local server, extending Firefox and Thunderbird)



Sadly, it seems that FreeBSD Forums is amongst the sites that are (currently) not compatible with a new feature:









						Synonyms feature: not working with sites such as FreeBSD Forums (XenForo), dpaste and pastebin.com
					

Working at <URL not disclosed, languagetool.org domain>:     Not working whilst editing https://forums.freebsd.org/profile-posts/comments/6540/:




					forum.languagetool.org


----------



## SKull (Dec 21, 2021)

aht0 said:


> /editors/nano


That's how one starts flamewars, ridicule and judgement of one's character.


----------



## zsolt (Dec 21, 2021)

net/minidlna
net/samba413
net-p2p/qbittorrent
musicpd+virtual_oss
...
librelec


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 21, 2021)

/editors/nano


SKull said:


> That's how one starts flamewars, ridicule and judgement of one's character.


Always used vi


----------



## hruodr (Dec 21, 2021)

A lot. But unfortunately it seems we/I cannot live without a web browser, and there
are few choices. It is so extreme, that it determines what OS one can use.


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 22, 2021)

hruodr said:


> A lot. But unfortunately it seems we/I cannot live without a web browser, and there
> are few choices. It is so extreme, that it determines what OS one can use.



That's really true. Most of us need a web browser so the browser is a important software. But is it really a bad thing that on
FreeBSD we have little choice. We have Firefox and what more to look for. In my opinion anything based on Chromium
is Spyware.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

meaw229a said:


> … is it really a bad thing that on FreeBSD we have little choice.  …



A few choices: 



I know, the port of Opera is archaic, but that's beyond the control of maintainers.


----------



## LordInateur (Dec 22, 2021)

I'd steak my life on games/cowsay


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Even after reading the manual page, it took me a few minutes to realise my stupidity …





I foresee the stupid cow being used extensively during the festive period. I might also use cowsay.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 28, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Recoll (real time indexing of content) deskutils/recoll



Patched, for real time indexing:







grahamperrin said:


> … 1.31.4 should offer the required preference.
> 
> FreeBSD bugs:
> 
> ...


----------



## garaksarr (Feb 2, 2022)

GNU screen and emacs


----------



## garaksarr (Feb 2, 2022)

thedaemon said:


> As an artist, most of my must have applications are art related.
> 
> graphics/blender = 3d animation and beyond
> graphics/grafx2 = pushing pixels
> ...


I discovered grafx2 the other day... I don't use mtpaint anymore, lol.


----------



## CraigW (Feb 2, 2022)

LordInateur said:


> I'd steak my life on games/cowsay



This is your fault. 
Now in my login.csh I'm doing:

`fortune -a | cowsay`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 2, 2022)

LordInateur is also to thank for the new visual definition of FreeBSD RELEASE. 

Engineers of releng/13.0 are probably in dismay at my use of a cow on dry land to portray `RELEASE` as more stable than `STABLE`. Sorry. It was drawn with affection.


----------



## covacat (Feb 2, 2022)

grep


----------



## drr (Feb 2, 2022)

On my desktop/laptop:
Desktop - x11/kde5
Internet - www/firefox
Office - editors/libreoffice, print/texlive-full
Analysis tools - graphics/qgis, math/R, lang/python
Multimedia - multimedia/vlc
Virtualization - emulators/virtualbox-ose

On my media/file server:
Media - net/minidlna
File sharing - net/samba413


----------



## Lamia (Feb 2, 2022)

Emacs: mu
Chromium
Byobu
Smb/sftp
Libreoffice 
*zilla
Conky+fvwm2


----------



## Lamia (Feb 2, 2022)

Lamia said:


> Emacs: mu
> Chromium
> Byobu
> Smb/sftp
> ...


And several others used once in a while.


----------



## astyle (Feb 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> LordInateur is also to thank for the new visual definition of FreeBSD RELEASE.
> 
> Engineers of releng/13.0 are probably in dismay at my use of a cow on dry land to portray `RELEASE` as more stable than `STABLE`. Sorry. It was drawn with affection.


How about a cow that's jumping off a cliff into the sea? 









						Hawaii County firefighters rescue 200-pound calf after 80-foot fall off cliff
					

The Hawaii County Fire Department rescued a 200-pound calf early this morning that fell off a cliff.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## TzunTzai (Apr 3, 2022)

x11-wm/i3 - No introduction needed.
x11/i3blocks - A minimalist scheduler for your status line scripts. This utility is much better than i3satus imo.
x11/dmenu - Such a powerful tool and a great addition to my script based interface.
graphics/scrot - screenshot utility. Set bindings and output within i3 config
x11/rxvt-unicode - Terminal Sweetness
sysutils/tmux - A must have when spending extended amounts of time in the terminal
audio/pianobar - Used to stream while I work. A Pandora terminal client.
sysutils/tarsnap - The best backup service around.
www/lynx - Text based browser. Because I prefer the terminal.
www/firefox-esr - For when I need to browse graphically. Firefox extended support release. Focuses on stability and security vs the latest features.


----------



## SWIFTYLIFT (May 18, 2022)

lsof


----------



## Grell (May 23, 2022)

www/chromium - my preferred web browser
games/frozen-bubble - an addictive "Bust-a-Move" type game
audio/rhythmbox - for my 15,000+ mp3 collection
editors/vim
ports-mgmt/portmaster and other port management tools


----------



## _al (May 23, 2022)

bhyve,
gmake, gcc (C and C++), gdb, perl, vim,
pcsc-lite, pcsc-tools, 
openSSL.


----------



## stratact (Jun 1, 2022)

Bleachbit.

It was not available in the repos or ports, so I learned how to write my own port for it.

Now I'm happy being able to use it again!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 1, 2022)

Stratact, why not push the port to the public ?


----------



## stratact (Jun 1, 2022)

As in, become a port maintainer for it?

UPDATE: My apologies if my question came off rhetorical. If by "pushing it to the public," you mean publishing it here, I'm fine with that. Here you folks go! Go nuts!

Makefile

```
PORTNAME=               bleachbit
DISTVERSION=            4.4.2
DISTVERSIONPREFIX=      v
CATEGORIES=             sysutils

COMMENT=                Utility for freeing disk space and maintaining privacy

LICENSE=                GPLv3

USES=                   gnome python shebangfix
USE_GNOME=              pygobject3
USE_PYTHON=             distutils autoplist

USE_GITHUB=             yes
GH_ACCOUNT=             bleachbit
GH_PROJECT=             bleachbit

NO_ARCH=                yes

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

pkg-descr

```
Clean your system, free disk space, and guard your privacy.

BleachBit can:
 * Free cache
 * Delete cookies
 * Clear Internet history
 * Shred temporary files
 * Delete logs
 * Discard hidden junk
 * Shred files to prevent recovery
 * Wipe free disk space
```


----------



## cy@ (Jun 1, 2022)

xterm or gnome-terminal. Yes, I use gnome-terminal under CDE.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 1, 2022)

x11/lxde-meta
x11-wm/i3
x11/mate-panel
x11/qterminal
editors/neovim
www/firefox-esr
audio/gtk-mixer
graphics/okular


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 1, 2022)

devel/re2c
x11/rxvt-unicode
www/links


----------

